# Radeon X1800GTO@XT MOD (12P to 16P)



## SeonKyo (May 19, 2006)

His X1800GTO (1.2ns)

I'm modifying pipe 12 to 16...

And Voltage Control with ATITool 0.25 Beta 14..

Heat sink Cooler is very quiet..Looks like Zalman Cooler series..

I'm testing With 3DMark05 And Need For Speed : Most Wanted..

Result 

3DMark05 Score - 8271 ( http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2021406 )
NFSWN - Frames: 7167 - Time: 141580ms - Avg: 50.622 - Min: 34 - Max: 66
(Resolution : 1280X1028, All FUll Option (All sections is Max Value)

Specification
CPU : 630@660
RAM : Samsung DDR2 4200 512 X 2
VGA : His X1800GTO@XT (675/700)
Power : Hyper 480W


----------



## chron (May 21, 2006)

I modded my GTO Bios to 16 pipes. I set core voltage to 1.4 and was able to achieve 675/700 with stock cooler at 100% and max load temp of 85C. 

I am upgrading the VGA cooler on tuesday to a "VF1-Plus". It will be a custom fit. I will post what my next max "playable" clock speeds are once I install it.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 21, 2006)

So these things CAN unlock? Have you verified the 16pipes being activated??


----------



## chron (May 21, 2006)

yea, using ATITool it reads all 16 pipes. Before it would read 12. It reads them correctly and the performance gain matches.

heres my current bios running at 600/600 with 16 pipes unlocked. It should work with any GTO since it uses a gto bios...  GTO600600.zip


----------



## SeonKyo (May 22, 2006)

*Thanks..*

I'm writting your 600/600 bios..

then I'm testing with ati tool..The latest version...

But artifact test is fail..

So I'm Changed the voltage....Core : v 1.2 , Memory : V 1.897

Now No error..(Scan for artifact)..

Can you modifying 600/600 Bios Voltage..? (Core : 1.2v, Memo : 1.897)..

And then Upload..?Please...Thanks...


----------



## chron (May 22, 2006)

[URL="http://killtek.com/media/members/chron/gto60060013.zip] Click here [/URL]

Ok, I changed the voltage to 1.28. If that isnt enough juice I can upload a new one set at 1.33. 

I think all the chips are different. At 1.2125 my card runs fine at 600/600, but if you get artifacts then its possible you need more power.


----------



## chron (May 22, 2006)

I think my memory is different. I dont know... 

To edit your own bios and unlock 16 pipes do the following:

1.) Download HXD Hex editor from here http://mh-nexus.de/HxD.htm#whatsnew 

2.) At line 00000070 find the key "19". Change it to "18"

3.) Save As> "New.rom"

4.) Open new.rom with RaBiT2.0a found at http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283 
     *You will get an error "Bad bios?" > Click yes and continue working on it

5.) Under "features" tab, change voltage to 1.2125

6.) Save As > New.rom > Yes to replace

7.) RE-OPEN new.rom with RaBiT2.0a. Under features tab set voltage to 1.38. You can save the bios and reopen it to apply more voltage but its best to test the bios before adding more juice. 

There you go, anyone with a GTO should be able to follow those steps and get their card working 1t 16 pipes.


----------



## SeonKyo (May 23, 2006)

Thanks..Good Luck..I'm modifying Just 16P With default core/memory..

Chron, Are you trying to sapphier X1800XL..? It's also Working..


----------



## sleepeeg3 (May 23, 2006)

I take no credit this, but check out this link someone posted earlier to unlock the extra pipes _and_ add voltage/temps settings to ATITools.
http://www.ocforums.com/showpost.php?p=4457340&postcount=45
It works! Only downside is the card just registers as an "X1800 Series"


----------



## chron (May 24, 2006)

Yea, I saw that link, in fact you'll see me in those forums. lol. 

For everyone's information: I do not use a sapphire XL bios. It does not let me change voltages.

The link posted containing information to get voltages to work by flashing a sapphire bios and then a modified gto bios rite after does *not* work for me at all. It gives me a blank screen and I am forced to reflash to the modified gto bios only.

I have tried with atiflash 3.09 as well as the newest version, both ways dont work. 

Try that method at your own risk!!!


Today I installed a VF1-Plus on my card. It fits fine without any modifications... Only problem is, the squirrel fan slightly sticks out of the case so my side will need to be modified.

At 1.2125 my idle temperature went from 50 to 35. At 1.42V, my idle temps went from 60C down to 45C. So far with the max overclock I can attain, 675/700 (no mem volt mods) the core never goes above 70C. BUT, the FET's at the end of the card and the voltage regulator heat up to arround 80C. I think the soldier will melt at arround 95C so I need to keep these componants cool as possible. I just went out and bought a new case fan that I will some how fit above the Vregulator. I'll post pics later.


----------



## ganescha (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone..
new in this forum.. Im from sweden. I couldnt get my hands on a HIS or connect 3d so i got a sapphire x1800gto, the other ones were sold out as for now. I have searched ALOT on the web for people unlocking a sapphire but no luck so im just gonna try to flash it direct with a XL bios if that dosnt work its allright. So im gonna ask you Chrone to make me a BIOS for my card that has 12p and higher volt, say v1.3? is that to much with stock cooling? getting a better one later. Or maybe some one ells could fix me a BIOS that has 12p but v1.2-v1.3. Please Please!!!
thanks
Jonas


----------



## chron (May 24, 2006)

Fixing your own bios is easy. Simply backup your current bios, open it with RaBiT2.0a found at techpowerup.com here http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283/mirrors.php and change the voltages...

At first, 1.2125 will be the most you can raise it. Simply save the bios and re-open it to add another 10% increase and bring it to 1.33V

I think at 1.33 you should be able to get to 625/625 on 12 pipes easily with propper cooling. I think 625/625 would be the equivalent to about 550/550 16P... maybe...


----------



## chron (May 24, 2006)

Guys, I just ruined my card. I tried to set default clocks to 690/690 and the card stopped working. 

So lesson learned: Keep the clocks the same in the bios when editing with RaBiT. I'll be RMAing this and getting a replacement...


----------



## bigboi86 (May 25, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> Guys, I just ruined my card. I tried to set default clocks to 690/690 and the card stopped working.
> 
> So lesson learned: Keep the clocks the same in the bios when editing with RaBiT. I'll be RMAing this and getting a replacement...




Yeah man, don't flash to higher clocks unless you have tested the card at higher clocks first. Hell IMO, there is no reason to flash it with higher clocks. Just raise the voltage, unlock the pipelines, and do the overclocking in windows.


----------



## chron (May 25, 2006)

yea it worked perfectly at 700/700, thats why i tried to set it up as default, somehow it just didn't work at all.

I set clocks to below 700 actually, arround 690. I really don't understand what went wrong. I must have flashed the same bios almost 50 times prior, I dont see how setting the clocks too high could blank it out like that...

When I get the new one all I will do is set the 16 pipes up and set the voltage up. I had this last card kept very cool, I can do it again.


----------



## bigboi86 (May 25, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> yea it worked perfectly at 700/700, thats why i tried to set it up as default, somehow it just didn't work at all.
> 
> I set clocks to below 700 actually, arround 690. I really don't understand what went wrong. I must have flashed the same bios almost 50 times prior, I dont see how setting the clocks too high could blank it out like that...
> 
> When I get the new one all I will do is set the 16 pipes up and set the voltage up. I had this last card kept very cool, I can do it again.




Use a PCI card to try flashing it back to the original bios.


----------



## ganescha (May 25, 2006)

how about emty the BIOS and re flash with a PCI?


----------



## chron (May 25, 2006)

it just doesn't start up guys. I can tell its giving me an "Unrecognized video configuration" error because usually with my dos disk in it will read the disk and you can tell that dos is loading up. With the card in, it stops working. The card can no longer be read as anything and if its in the slot then i can't get passed the error message to try and reflash it.

I just got a new one and this one will be an RMA.

I've had no video output on this card once before but when i started the pc up i could tell everything was loading fine in the backround so i could type in the backup bios command. This time it just doesn't start. Very annoying. When I get the new one all I will do is unlock the pipes and set the voltages. Any clocks I want i will set in ATI Tool


----------



## ganescha (May 25, 2006)

are you getting the same? HIS or connect3d? Is there any one who have been able to unlock a sapphire? i found one site: http://www.digital-daily.com/video/sapphire_x1800gto/ they unlocked the sapphire using a powercolor x1800xl i think it was. I will be testing that one 2 on monday.. if they could hurry up sendig it some time.


----------



## chron (May 25, 2006)

Oh, I am most definetly getting an HIS one again. No other card has such a high success rate at unlocking. 

Sapphire has a very low success rate. You also have to remember, when any website is doing a review on a card, usually the card they get sent is a cherry and the video card manufacturer selects it for a reason.

The best reviews are by people who go out and buy it just like anyone else would. There alittle more realistic.


----------



## ganescha (May 25, 2006)

well can i get up in these speed im ok with 12p... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6192&page=62
thats mighty.. i had a connect3d x800GTO before with that i broke the record i 3dmark05 all the time, so im not new to overclocking. i had a 7600gt just now.. reached 3600 i 3dmark06, and thats pretty good!!
cant whait until i get this one..


----------



## chron (May 26, 2006)

if the 16 pipes unlock you should be able to overclock it all the same. 12 pipes or 16. The reason people cant overclock 16 pipes is because they are using an xl bios and the xl bios won't let you change voltages on a gto card


----------



## chron (May 26, 2006)

I guess the good thing is I'll get a card that has never had artifacts or been heated up to as hot as the last card I messed up. When I get it, I'll install aftermarket cooling rite out of the box and work with it alittle bit at a time to see if its the same as the last card. If it is, then I already know its limits and I'll get peace of mind knowing I've got a card that I havn't heated up past 100C lol.


----------



## erictan77 (May 28, 2006)

*overclock 12 to 16*

 halooo....
i have grandmars ati x1800 gto 12p
i have try to make it 16p but fail. i also try download the file whos post it in internet also can't. pls help

thank u


----------



## CjStaal (May 28, 2006)

When you unlock pipes your maximum overclock will, infact, decrease. However, performance will increase alot due to the extra pipes. The overclock can lower a good amount.


----------



## ganescha (May 29, 2006)

ok, i got my card today and flahsed it with different bios i got from aorund the web, didnt unlock my sapphire.. to bad. but no worries lets clock this bastard. Firts of, how can i get the GPu temp etc in ati tool to show? only time i got it was when i flashed it with sapphire xl bios.
should i go for that bios then? would be nice to se temp and volt etc.
i have changed the volt to 1.38 now a clocking, but the thing is when i use ati tools scan i get arty even in deafult but non in ati tray tool.
help please.


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (May 29, 2006)

ganescha said:
			
		

> when i use ati tools scan i get arty even in deafult but non in ati tray tool.
> help please.



Yeah, I get artifacts in ATITool also with my GeCube X1800 GTO @ stock, is this a normal thing? Would be good to know cause I'm on to the lowest on web support peeps about it and am trying to figure out if I should have the swap it out.


----------



## chron (May 30, 2006)

If my card was showing artifacts at stock everything I'd send it back and get a replacement. Thats horse shit. 

As for the other guy with the temperature readings, download RivaTuner and it will show you.


----------



## ganescha (May 30, 2006)

wolfblitz1979 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get artifacts in ATITool also with my GeCube X1800 GTO @ stock, is this a normal thing? Would be good to know cause I'm on to the lowest on web support peeps about it and am trying to figure out if I should have the swap it out.



in ATI tool-settings-Artifacts scanning-use old scanning method. 
ATI tool is very bad compitble with GTO cards, just use old scanning method and it will be allright. When i used XL bios everything was allright, but workes crap with GTO bios.


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info, works ok with the old method, only one small artifact in 5mins and that's probably heat related I would think but will keep an eye on it


----------



## ganescha (May 30, 2006)

yeah maybe, have you changed the bios? is it orginal one on now?


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (May 30, 2006)

Yeah it's the original bios, haven't tried flashing it yet cause I'm not too sure on the best method to do so and don't want to screw it up lol


----------



## chron (May 30, 2006)

I got no artifacts with my HIS and I changed no methods


----------



## ganescha (May 30, 2006)

well you flashed yours with XL bios or a modded one, maybe thats the thing. I have flashed mine now so i can change volt control etc. in ati tool. But no mather how high i change it i get lock up at 565 at core.. i can go 640 on memory in stock volt.
maybe ati tool dosnt change my volt on the card?


----------



## chron (May 30, 2006)

I modded my bios with a hex editor to unlock the four pipes. The xl bios makes it seem that you can control voltages but you really arent. My suggestion is to make a copy of your origional bios, open it up with a hex editor and at line 00000070 find the value "19" and change it to "18." Save it, then open it with RaBiT2.0a. You can set voltages depending on what kind of cooling you have. At 1.2125V 600/600 was easily obtainable with stock cooling. I've since then gotten a VF1-Plus and 80mm case fan to keep the card cool. V regulators idle at 50C at 1.45V which is very good. At 700/700 my core idle temp is 45C, not too shabby.


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (May 30, 2006)

nice temp chron, my gpu idles at 56C...is that about right for stock everything or too much?


----------



## ganescha (May 31, 2006)

hmm.. ok, i did it like i got from a another forum.. you now the one with bat file etc.
so i have my orginal bios but with volt control, but i dont now if it works. I tested your guid wit h rabit and  i set the orginal bios to v 1.3 but i still got lock ups in 560 on core, i havent done the HxD thing, isnt that just for unlocked cards?


----------



## chron (May 31, 2006)

HxD thing is a hex editor. Any hex editor will do. And changing the value in the hex editor unlocks the pipes yes. 

Ay 1.2125V I can get to 600/600. I'm thinking the reason you get a hard lock is because of your power. 

What size power supply are you working with? Also, what brand of card is it?


----------



## sleepeeg3 (May 31, 2006)

^ Those were my exact clocks on my HIS card. It could also do 625|625 (25% OC), but temps on the VRM were scaling above 80° so I called it quits. 

Agree that power is another big issue you guys should be worried about.


----------



## chron (May 31, 2006)

well dude, all it takes is an 80mm case fan and some bread ties and your golden...
Here is mine: I have a squirrel cage fan that rests above the heat sink.. It works great


----------



## ganescha (May 31, 2006)

yes, now when you say it you are right.. changed the volt to v1.26 and got it up to 575/620, with higher volt it just locks for me.. so it must be the PSU. Ordering a new one now.
Btw, got 7955 in 3dmark05 with that clock. just have to sit and whait for the new PSU then.


----------



## sleepeeg3 (May 31, 2006)

Nice! Now that is a two slot cooler. Was it tough to mount that? Man I should have jury rigged something like that with a large blower to exhaust the temps from my ARIA.

I probably will not finish my VRM sink until the weekend or more.

Tough to diagnose a power issue, but if you overclock the GPU to the max you have problems and then add on an overclock of the RAM, you might see crashes more frequent. Another card I had would get crashes and system lockups @ 700, no matter what voltage I used and mem seemed to aggravate it. Problem is there is heat sharing between mem and GPU, so that makes it difficult to troubleshoot.


----------



## ganescha (Jun 1, 2006)

what driver do you use with your card in bench? i use catalyst 6.3 still. have tried Omega driver based on 6.3.


----------



## sleepeeg3 (Jun 1, 2006)

I hear 6.5 gives some gains over 6.4. I don't know how it compares to 6.3. Just use the latest. That's honest.


----------



## ganescha (Jun 1, 2006)

update: got 580 on core now and 625 on mem, artifact free, i get 7960 in 3dmark05 with catalyst 6.3 and 8016p with catalyst 6.4, im just whaiting on my new PSU that comes to morrow so i can clock seriously. volt is on 1.125 on core now, cant get higher with this crappy PSU!


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## ganescha (Jun 1, 2006)

very very nice man.... how many volt on core? on mem? what drivers do you use and what CPU do you have, how about 3dmark05?


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2006)

6.5's, 3GHz Intel w HT (my bottleneck), 2gb ram, 1.45V core 1.9V mem (I think)... I am unable to modify mem voltages


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2006)

you can see on the cpu score in 3d mark 06 that my cpu only got a 900. I think an fx57 gets like 1940 so I think either an intel conroe or an AMD am2 socket cpu will be my upgrade later this summer since both use ddr2


----------



## chron (Jun 2, 2006)

heres a video stress test *only*... You can see how it compairs to a stock xl:


----------



## sleepeeg3 (Jun 2, 2006)

How does that compare to an XT? ATT has more goodies than I realized. I wish the overclocking worked on it.


----------



## chron (Jun 2, 2006)

Yea I have no idea. I went to the forums and asked for people to post bench scores and nobody replied. lol. I'm assuming its less than that though


----------



## ganescha (Jun 2, 2006)

just about 7000p in 3dmark05 with that OC you had?
yeah to bad you cant oc with ATT, i used that before with my connect3d x800gto, could get 50 more on core then i could with atitool.


----------



## ganescha (Jun 2, 2006)

damn im mad now, got my new PSU seasonic 500w and that should be enough. I have tested veriouse volt mods now and still i get lock ups in 3dmark and atitool. i have 1.3 on core and get lock ups at 590 on core. i have tested veriouse volt and all i get stabel is at 1.21?? do any one have any idea why i can get higher? temp is below 65c all the time. any one now how to do a hard volt mod with pencil or something?


----------



## chron (Jun 2, 2006)

ganesha, sorry bro but its lookin like your card won't get the same voltages as some of us.

Heres what my stock 500/500 16p got:
500 500:






and you can see the gain here

700 700:


----------



## mk_ln (Jun 3, 2006)

@chron:

so...unlocking IS possible on the gto, but is it as successful as the x800gto2 -> x800xt? IIRC, the x800gto2 ALWAYS unlocked as long as the it had an r480 core and would sometimes unlock with an r430 core; what exactly is the deal with the x1800gto's success rate at unlocking pipes and with which mfg? u said sapphire models have a low success rate of unlocking, would u happen to kno anything about the Powercolor models? thanks in advance


----------



## chron (Jun 3, 2006)

I've had two HIS cards so far. I lost the first one to a stupid mistake. This second one is exactly like the first one. It unlocked to 16 pipes simply by modifying "19" to "18" at register 00000070.  

From what I have seen and heard on all the forums I can find, sapphire cards are almost garenteed not to unlock. Same goes with GeCube. Connect3d on the other hand has had quite a few successfull unlocks, but wouldn't be the wise choice. HIS so far has had the highest success rates. 

Even when you unlock the card you have to take into consideration the voltages... Different for each card aparently. I've managed to get to 1.45V on both HIS cards.

I'd say the success rate isn't as good as the prior unlockable cards and this isn't the best bang for the buck for everyone, only a select few.


----------



## mk_ln (Jun 3, 2006)

cool, thanks for the reply


----------



## ganescha (Jun 3, 2006)

i understand, but the problem is that i cant get the volt over 1.26... it locks up in ati tool.
i have done bios mod etc but still the same. thats why i whant to do a hard v mod with pencil or other alternativ. im gonna look around for it..


----------



## ganescha (Jun 3, 2006)

ok got alittle bit closer to fix the problem.. i flashed the card with one of yours bios Chrome that i found here. I then compared that one with my orginal bios but could found much different then the volt. I then looked at the memory and my was on 0x8 and yours were at 0x9. So i flashed my bios again with my old bios but with timings at 9, and i set volt to 1.170 and could get the clock to 600/630, 8200p in 3dmark05. im gonna see if i can raise it more tomorrow.


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought the HIS Iceq3 card, it's reviewed on vr-zone and they also show how to flash it and how to overclock it. There is this tool called overclocker that allows you to change the voltages, on my card it works for the gpu and mem (checked with rivatuner). Set it at 1.4v and 2.15v like in the article and clocked it at 700/700 without problems. I only spent 1hr playing with the card, so I still have to unlock the extra pipes and do some real overclocking.
So far it's a piece of cake..


----------



## RaidPro (Jun 4, 2006)

Can someone help me mod x1800gtoGeCube to xl, active pipelines?Plis


----------



## ganescha (Jun 4, 2006)

Nano2k: can you copy your BIOS and give it to me? i need it a one in defult, would be great.

Raidpro: just follow the guide, there is a bunch of them if you google. Its very simpel.


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 4, 2006)

ganescha said:
			
		

> Nano2k: can you copy your BIOS and give it to me? i need it a one in defult, would be great.
> 
> Raidpro: just follow the guide, there is a bunch of them if you google. Its very simpel.



Mailed to the email adress you have registered to this forum.


----------



## chron (Jun 4, 2006)

thats cool. I have to run 1.2125 in order to get to 600/600. I have no way on controling my memory voltages though. If I could bump the mem voltages up to 2.10 i bet i could get up to 700/750 no problem... Until then 1.45 at the core gives me 700/700. I think maybe the bios takes the voltage and distributes it differently than just to the core because I've seen people get to 700 on the core with just 1.38v so i dunno...

Thats cool that you could get such high clocks with such little voltage though.


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah I did a bit more testing with 2V i can go to 725mhz and 2.1V up to 750mhz.
Chron, I modded my bios with the 19 to 18 change trick, but when trying to flash, with winflash or atiflash screen goes black and nothing happens. Am I supposed to force it or use flashrom?

I think I got it, I'm supposed to open it and save it from Rabit, right???

Thanks!


----------



## ganescha (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks got the BIOS.
ok first of all the sapphire cards are crap!!! i have tryed everything thats is to do.. it is impossible to get the volt more then 1.2 stable. i have tryed it all now and that is a fact.. there is nothing more to do with this card untill i find a hard vmod guide and there isnt any.
cant get the damn card over 590/630 and thats final. i have tryed every bios mod and orginal bios there is.


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok I flashed my GTO to 16 pipes, it's working, it seems max clocks are slightly down though. Running 650/700 and got 9889 in 3dm05 not bad at all lol 

Btw since I saw it on other forums, my HIS GTO also looks like a relabeled 1800XL, there's some sort of red sticker with GTO over the XL letters...


----------



## chron (Jun 5, 2006)

nano2k what are your system specs? For some reason I score low on 3dmark05... Would you be willing to download ATI Tray Tools and use it's bench utility? It takes about a minute total and I'd be able to compair our video cards instead of our pc's


----------



## chron (Jun 5, 2006)

what does everyone get for their 3dmark06 scores? like sm2 sm3 hdr cpu?


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 5, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> nano2k what are your system specs? For some reason I score low on 3dmark05... Would you be willing to download ATI Tray Tools and use it's bench utility? It takes about a minute total and I'd be able to compair our video cards instead of our pc's



It's my cpu, I have an Opteron 144 @ 2.95Ghz and 2gigs of Ram at 265Mhz.

I think with 650mhz on the core I'm pretty much at the limit before I need to bump up the volts really bad. I'll check about installing my waterblock on the gpu.

Also my GTO has 6 voltage regulators.


----------



## jonathan (Jun 5, 2006)

I have X1800GTO Sapphire. Is didn't mods to 16p but his oc is nice

My score
*3dmark01* 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8988209

*3dmark03*





*3dmark05*





On GPU and memory i have zalman vf700cu on the mofsets i have termaltake radiators


----------



## chron (Jun 5, 2006)

jonathan, what kind of cpu are you working with?


----------



## jonathan (Jun 5, 2006)

I have opteron 144@9x325 1.6V cooled scythe ninja
Mobo: Dfi ultra-d
Memory: 2x1GB Gskill HZ
Power Suply: Tagan 480W


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

man it just have to something rong with my card. its impossible to get the volt over 1.2, it just freeze for me in ati tool and if i set it over 1.2 and set core to 610 it freezes in 3dmark05-06
how the hell do i get a new one at RMA and try to explaine that i cant do a v mod on it!?!


----------



## chron (Jun 5, 2006)

rma it and say the fan died... 

hey, what kind is it? how many mosfets do you have on the end? 5 or 6?


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

its 5 on it. about the fan, they will test it and then they will see that it works in stocks speed. But how fun its that, damn it im dissipointed at this card. All others can raise the volt but not. Its no fun at all!


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

forgot, its a sapphire.


----------



## jonathan (Jun 5, 2006)

I have sapphire with 5 mosfets and my card is overckloked in 720 on core and 825 on memory.
In core i have 1.38V


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah there u go!! must be something weird with my card!
i was thinking, maybe this is a long shot, but can it be my windows?


----------



## jonathan (Jun 5, 2006)

Send me your bios
jonathan81@tlen.pl


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

was that the right adress, cus i got a delivery fail. im gonna try again.


----------



## jonathan (Jun 5, 2006)

Adress is corect


----------



## ganescha (Jun 5, 2006)

so did you get it?


----------



## jonathan (Jun 6, 2006)

I send you bios with 1.31V on GPU
You do it on your risk 
Have fun!!


----------



## ganescha (Jun 6, 2006)

ok i figured this out.. its a volt bug, read about it at Xtremesystem forum, it seems its a bug that dont allow <--spell? volt over 1.2 on GPU. Some think ist a driver problem.. i dont, i have been testing every damn driver that exsist. im gonna follow that topic and see if any one figure it out. I realy would like to do a hard vmod instead. If you see any to a GTO or XL, please tell me.
I havent tryed out your bios mod yet Jonathan, but if you have only raised up the volt in RaBit i have allready done that.. 10000 times.


----------



## jonathan (Jun 6, 2006)

In this bios i have change the vcore and memory timings.
Check it! Is only 2min work


----------



## ganescha (Jun 6, 2006)

ok tested it, sorry it the same. It must be something that is holding it up.. like a resistans that dont let the volt go up higher on the board, how old is your card Jonathan?


----------



## Chat1000 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a question: 
for the x800gto @ x800xt pe mod you need a spezial flashrom (flashrom16p). 
Is therer something for the x1800 gto too? Or does it works the the flashrom16p? 

Thx for answers


----------



## jonathan (Jun 6, 2006)

ganescha said:
			
		

> ok tested it, sorry it the same. It must be something that is holding it up.. like a resistans that dont let the volt go up higher on the board, how old is your card Jonathan?




I have this card 2-3 weeks


----------



## jonathan (Jun 6, 2006)

Chat1000 said:
			
		

> I have a question:
> for the x800gto @ x800xt pe mod you need a spezial flashrom (flashrom16p).
> Is therer something for the x1800 gto too? Or does it works the the flashrom16p?
> 
> Thx for answers



To flash x1800gto you need only atiflash.exe and bios from x1800xl/xt


----------



## Chat1000 (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes thats right.
But so you can only active 16 pips with HIS cards(and a few connect3d). 
I have a Sapphire (GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4). And i wanted to know if there is a way to active the 16 pips too. 

A few days ago i flashed a x800gto @x800xt pe. And i found out that you can only active the 16 pips with the flashrom16p. 

And now i want to know if there is a spezial flashrom for the x1800gto too.


----------



## Nano2k (Jun 6, 2006)

Chat1000 said:
			
		

> Yes thats right.
> But so you can only active 16 pips with HIS cards(and a few connect3d).
> I have a Sapphire (GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4). And i wanted to know if there is a way to active the 16 pips too.
> 
> ...



If you look at the start of this thread, chron has posted a guide on how to mod your own bios. I guess if it don't work this way then it won't work any other way.


----------



## ganescha (Jun 7, 2006)

can any one plz take some photos back of the card? pretty close ones so i can taek a look at it.. maybe its some kind of resistor that aint the same.


----------



## ganescha (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi again.. plz some one take photos on the hole card back and front.. pretty closem would be great!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 8, 2006)

Chalk up another Sapphire X1800GTO that won't unlock. I tried flashing with the XL bios, but I still only get 12 pipes


----------



## ganescha (Jun 8, 2006)

how about vmod it over 1.2, how does that work?


----------



## chron (Jun 9, 2006)

guys, GET HIS! Sersly...


----------



## ganescha (Jun 9, 2006)

LOL!! no way im giving up on this card!


----------



## sefu (Jun 27, 2006)

ganescha said:
			
		

> Hi again.. plz some one take photos on the hole card back and front.. pretty closem would be great!


 This is my Sapphire X1800 GTO card, and its oveclock nice see : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=111377&postcount=27


----------



## chron (Jun 27, 2006)

sefu said:
			
		

> This is my Sapphire X1800 GTO card, and its oveclock nice see : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=111377&postcount=27




Does your intel pentium D do well with games? What kind of speed is it? 3GHz? I have a single core 3GHz intel (32bit architecture) and my card at 16p 700/700 doesn't come close to your 3dmark05 score... In fact, it doesn't come close to anyone else's score. I can't find anyone else with a dell dimension 4700 though (thats what I use.) I think the motherboard and processor combo is what is holding my score back so much.


----------



## sefu (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes is 3 G 2x2 Mb cache, and is doing great in games i just finish playng HL Episode One at must higher seting at 1280x1024 adn 8x and 16x , i had a intel 630 before thsi dual core and it was doing better in 3D Mark 01,and overclocked better, wat are your scores ?


----------



## chron (Jun 27, 2006)

CPU-Z says I have an intel pentium 4 530 Prescott LGA 775 at 3GHz with Hyper Threading and 800MHz FSB... 16kbytes L1 data, 12kuops L1 trace, 1024 KBytes L2 cache

I get 7077 in 3dmark05 at 16p 700/700... I'm actually debating on another forum weather or not an upgrade to my processor would yeild 3000 points in 3dmark05. When Intel Conroe processors come out, I'm aiming at upgrading to that and prooving them all wrong.


----------



## sefu (Jun 27, 2006)

I had a 530 a year a go thats only with 1 MB l2 cahce, for conroe  you will need a new motherboard with Intel 975X i sugest Asus P5 WDH Deluxe and a new power suply,and DDR2 667 or 800 mhz, but 3d mark 05 is not all that much about the cpu like 3d mark 2001.


----------



## chron (Jun 28, 2006)

A new power supply? I thought the conroe motherboards will be 24pin? Also, I have two sticks DDR2 667 and two sticks of DDR2 400, will the 400 sticks not work?

I'm starting think about going with an AM2 socket setup if I have to buy another two sticks of memory simply to upgrade to conroe. I've got four 512 sticks. If I take out the ddr2 400 sticks, I notice no performance increase, but of course longer loading times and that sort of thing from taking a gig away from my computer...

How much do you think I could get for 2 sticks of ddr2 400 512mb and two sticks of ddr2 400 256mb?


----------



## sefu (Jun 28, 2006)

First of all i don't now how they work togheder  ddr2 and ddr 1 on the same mb,they are not supposed to work in this way, thats yout problem your ddr1 work maybe at the same latecies like ddr2, make a screnshot with cpuz or everest at the memory configuration.


----------



## chron (Jun 28, 2006)

lol, no there both ddr2... But I checked where I bought them at crucial.com. One set is their performance line, balistix, the other set is just some normal DDR2 400...


----------



## zeek (Jun 29, 2006)

ganescha said:
			
		

> thanks got the BIOS.
> ok first of all the sapphire cards are crap!!! i have tryed everything thats is to do.. it is impossible to get the volt more then 1.2 stable. i have tryed it all now and that is a fact.. there is nothing more to do with this card untill i find a hard vmod guide and there isnt any.
> cant get the damn card over 590/630 and thats final. i have tryed every bios mod and orginal bios there is.




it's beacuse your power is 5 phase, not 6


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 1, 2006)

*His 1800 Gto Iceq III Turbo Beyond Unlocked*

hardware specs...

PC POWER AND COOLING 510 DELUXE  PSU
DFI LANPARTY UT CFX3200-DR           MOTHERBOARD
2X512 CORSAIR PC3200 XL XMS 1.2 BRAINPOWER DDR

2X HIS 1800 GTO ICEQ III TURBO IN CROSSFIRE    

1X RAPTOR 36 GIG   HDD  WITH / DUAL BOOT TO XP 32 AND XP 64
1X WD 250 GIG W 16 MEG CACHE HDD   STORAGE DRIVE





Ok this is what i did.

i used atiwinflash 110    to make a backup of my current firmware
ok done

then i used HxDen  hex editor to modify the backup i just made to unlock the pipes.
ok done    now i have a working *.rom file with pipes unlocked.

then i used RaBit 2.1 to edit the backed up rom file, got the error , kept on going, and modified the voltages.
ok done.

set gpu to 1.225 v and left clock speeds default, which is 520   gpu   1000 ddr-3
ok saved , done

**** notice    at this step make another backup of the original firmware****  and save somewhere

time to flash 

then i used atiwinflash 110 to flash the backed up modded firmware to the card

screen went blank.......   desktop came back up. after 5 seconds or so
looks like it worked, rebooted

checked atitool   and shazaaaam  16 pipes

ok now


i used a the newest RIVATUNER to set the fan speed to full.


next i used ati overclocker 3.70 to increase the ddr-3 voltages   ( it can also raise the gpu voltage ) both in realtime, that means it raises as you move the slider

ok done




used atitool to increase the gpu and ddr-3 speed

final oc at  gpu = 1.250 core volts
final oc at  ddr-3= 2.5 core and i/o volts


650     gpu @ 16 pipes 
1400   ddr-3

idle @ 45 c 


ALERT ****  be carefull with Rabit , not to change the ddr-3 latencies , i did it by accident, so dont click the realtime box under the memory tab in rabit

again NO NOT click the realtime box  in rabit under memory tab

if you do,  don't make any changes and exit rabit

or it will mess your performance up bigtime
and i mean bigtime, it changes the ddr-3 latencies     all of them.

so once again double check you ddr-3 timming against the unmodded backup of the stock firmware to verify default/stock ddr-3 latencies


i am betting money that with the right ddr-3 latency timming and voltage I could get this card alot faster  especially with a water cooling system

around 750 gpu and prolly around 1500 ddr-3 

but its just a guestimation




well there it is

every thing you need to unlock the REAL power of the HIS gto iceq 3 turbo video cards


----------



## sefu (Jul 1, 2006)

And some scores of this setup


----------



## chron (Jul 3, 2006)

Yea its interesting to find someone with a gto crossfire setup. Is it true theres no need for a master card and cable and stuff?

I've heard bad things with winflash. Its ok to use when you want to backup the bios but sometimes a flash to the card can mess it up. Turns out yours seems to be ok...

How were you able to change memory voltage? I think the IceQ version might include this while the normal version did not... Also, are you sure you modded both cards and not just one? Whats your 3dmark05 score?


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 5, 2006)

*yes*

yes its true but you need to be using a ati 3200 chipset based motherboard,  both card are unlocked and fully plug and play crossfire configuration

2 1800 gto cards  identacal

not master or slave

fully plug and play


worked like a champ

only issue that arose was the chipset tempature

because of the iceq cooling system, blocks air flow

replaced chipset fan with a thermaltake blower fan

beautie

now never goes over 40 c  

ldt 275
ddr  240
cpu 2600

gpu 650
ddr-3 1300

x 2

fully stable


so do the math


gotta role out to work

peeeeec


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 8, 2006)

can some confirm which cards sucessfully unlock as im going to have to invest in one in the near future


and the max safe voltages for the core aswell as the memory  on air of corse


http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/109853 this is the one im going to get 

as the person who started this post is using the HIS one


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 13, 2006)

*BIOS Part Number	113-AA93100-100-HT*

this is directly from catalyst information center

default settings



Graphics Card Manufacturer	Powered by ATI	
Graphics Chipset	Radeon X1800 GTO	
Device ID	710A	
Vendor	1002	

Subsystem ID	0B12	
Subsystem Vendor ID	17AF	

Bus Type	PCI Express	
Current Bus Setting	PCI Express	

BIOS Version	009.012.004.002	
BIOS Part Number	113-AA93100-100-HT	
BIOS Date	2006/03/29	

Memory Size	256 MB	
Memory Type	DDR3	

Core Clock in MHz	520 MHz	
Memory Clock in MHz	495 MHz	

Primary Display	Yes	




hope that helped


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 13, 2006)

*the gto*

these cards run 650 1400 all day long


thats a 400 dollar card


i would get 2

asap
before they disapear


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Voltages*

I dont know what the max voltages are

I know there are 3 voltage options

gpu
ddr
i/o

i cant find anyone to explain what theses do  or what the max's are


if anyone knows please post

please no speculation


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 14, 2006)

no what i was asking  
was 
which ones do unlock 

powercolour - yes no ? 
sapphire ?
connect 3D
Club 3D


would like some confirmation please for myself and other people


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

From what i read the Saphire has the less probability of unlocking and the HIS has the higher, but not all the cards unlock, i got a power color but i didn't unlock it because it's powerfull enough for me
HAPPY GAMING


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 15, 2006)

*1800*

all I know is that the his 1800 gto iceq 3 turbo card is a xl card turned down

I think you must have a gto turbo card no matter what vendor

guestamate


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 15, 2006)

ok thanks  youve helped me alot


----------



## pt (Jul 15, 2006)

mjs1231 said:
			
		

> all I know is that the his 1800 gto iceq 3 turbo card is a xl card turned down
> 
> I think you must have a gto turbo card no matter what vendor
> 
> guestamate



Never heard of a GTO TURBO, without being the HIS  , like i said the all the vendors sell card that can be unlocked, some vendors have more probability of their cards getting unlocked, like HIS, Saphire has less


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 15, 2006)

I have GeCube X1800GTO with GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4 and it wont unlock, can I somehow change it to 0x3FE4? I tried 3 modded GTO BIOS even the XL one still wont unlock....

Max overclock is 651MHz on the core 1.3V and 711MHz 2.2V on the mem. Maximum temperature is 85, and any higher voltage on the core will result in lockups, probably because I have 5 phase/mosfets whatever you guys called it.  Is changing to better cooler like ThermalRight V1 Ultra will increase its overclockability?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 15, 2006)

i would strongly reccommend the zalman v900  best cooler you probilly going to get on air at this moment in time


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 15, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:
			
		

> i would strongly reccommend the zalman v900  best cooler you probilly going to get on air at this moment in time


I would love to buy the VF900Cu but its currently unavailable at my place, I been waiting for months and still only the VF700 is available. Other than V1 Ultra is Accelero X2 but I heard that it isnt as good as the V1 or VF900 one, is it true?


----------



## chron (Jul 16, 2006)

Get the IceQ HIS version


----------



## pt (Jul 16, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> Get the IceQ HIS version



he already has a card, i doubt he would sell his just to buy one that it's just like the one he has


----------



## chron (Jul 16, 2006)

sry... email took me to page 12


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 17, 2006)

*1800 gto*

ok guys check this out


just got my his. 1800 gto's to run faster than the xt model

700 core
750 ddr-3

on both cards

700 x 1500   or   1400 x 3000

now thats what i'm talking about

played prey all day and beat the game

not a single hickup

1280x1024 @ 75 htz
aa 4 anstopic 16x

which is the max for my lcd


never drops below 60 fps  and spikes way higher


i have to say my dfi cfx3200-dr is the most increadale board i have ever owned

without it i would not be posting today.


oh and here is my voltage

1.35 gpu's

2.2 ddr-3

1400 mhz or gpu power
3000 mhz of ddr-3 bandwidth
with 512 meg total video memory
in a plug and play crossfire configuration

a 1000 dollar crossfire array for 400 dollars
lol

who scored on who ?

thats what i thought.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 17, 2006)

*18's*

Graphics Processor Properties:  
   Video Adapter   Hightech Radeon X1800 GTO  
   GPU Code Name   R520 (PCI Express x16 1002 / 710A, Rev 00)  
   GPU Clock   702 MHz (original: 520 MHz, overclock: 35%)  
   Memory Clock   752 MHz (original: 500 MHz, overclock: 50%)  


Chipset Properties:  
   Motherboard Chipset   ATI CrossFire Xpress 3200, AMD Hammer  
   Memory Timings   2-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   Command Rate (CR)   1T  


SPD Memory Modules:  
   DIMM3: Corsair CMX512-3200XL   512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.0-2-2-5 @ 200 MHz)  
   DIMM4: Corsair CMX512-3200XL   512 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM (2.0-2-2-5 @ 200 MHz)  


Motherboard Properties:  
   Motherboard ID   05/23/2006-RD580-M1575-6A7K9D49C-00  
   Motherboard Name   DFI LANParty UT CFX3200-DR (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Dual Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)  



CPU Properties:  
   CPU Type   AMD Athlon 64 4100+  
   CPU Alias   Venice S939  
   CPU Stepping   DH-E6  
   CPUID CPU Name   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+  
   CPUID Revision   00020FF2h  

  CPU Speed:  
   CPU Clock   2640.0 MHz (original: 2000 MHz, overclock: 32%)  
   CPU Multiplier   10.0x  
   CPU FSB   264.0 MHz (original: 200 MHz, overclock: 32%)  
   Memory Bus   240.0 MHz  
   DRAM:FSB Ratio   CPU/11  


Memory Read 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU   CPU Clock   Motherboard   Chipset   Memory   CL-RCD-RP-RAS   Read Speed  
  P4EE   3733 MHz   Intel SE7230NH1LX   iE7230   Dual DDR2-667   4-4-4-10   8173 MB/s  
  Pentium EE 955   3466 MHz   Intel D955XBK   i955X   
Dual DDR2-667   5-5-5-15   8094 MB/s  

Athlon64 4100+   2640 MHz   DFI LANParty UT CFX3200-DR   RD580   Dual DDR480   2-3-3-8 CR1                         7499 MB/s 



Memory Write 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU   CPU Clock   Motherboard   Chipset   Memory   CL-RCD-RP-RAS   Write Speed  
  Athlon64 4100+   2640 MHz   DFI LANParty UT CFX3200-DR   RD580   
Dual DDR480   2-3-3-8 CR1   7528 MB/s 





Memory Copy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU   CPU Clock   Motherboard   Chipset   Memory   CL-RCD-RP-RAS   Copy Speed  
  Athlon64 4100+   2640 MHz   DFI LANParty UT CFX3200-DR   RD580   Dual DDR480   2-3-3-8 CR1                   5904 MB/s 


Memory Latency 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  CPU   CPU Clock   Motherboard   Chipset   Memory   CL-RCD-RP-RAS   Latency  
  Athlon64 4100+   2640 MHz   DFI LANParty UT CFX3200-DR   RD580   Dual DDR480   2-3-3-8 CR1                     39.9 n


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 17, 2006)

"on both cards

700 x 1500 or 1400 x 3000

now thats what i'm talking about"

WTF are you talking about? Why would you take your clock speed and double it and tell people it runs at 1400mhz Core? 

That's not true at all lol, it runs at 700 core and 1500mhz memory(750x2 hence DDR)

EDIT: Oh, you're doubling the numbers cause you have two cards, but it doesn't really make sense how you put it.


----------



## chron (Jul 17, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> "on both cards
> 
> 700 x 1500 or 1400 x 3000
> 
> ...




ddr is double data rate... 750 IS 1500... 

What I will correct is this: You don't have 512mb of ram or 3ghz of mem speed or 1.4 ghz of gpu speed. It doesn't double like that. Each card runs at its speed and doesnt share memory or processing power with the other card... this is why people with two cards running at 600mhz a peice dont say they have 1.2ghz.

download 3dmark05 and post some scores.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 17, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> ddr is double data rate... 750 IS 1500...



Which is why I was correcting his statement about 3000mhz memory.


----------



## chron (Jul 17, 2006)

no, you corrected it because you didn't understand what double data rate meant. In his mind, at 1.5GHz per each card's memory, the total must be at 3GHz. He was wrong there, but he was right to say the memory runs at 1.5ghz. My x1800gto runs 700/700 so it actually runs 700/1.4GHz...


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 17, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> no, you corrected it because you didn't understand what double data rate meant. In his mind, at 1.5GHz per each card's memory, the total must be at 3GHz. He was wrong there, but he was right to say the memory runs at 1.5ghz. My x1800gto runs 700/700 so it actually runs 700/1.4GHz...



Yes I know how they rate memory speed. I'm certified and took courses on this stuff


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Jul 18, 2006)

*Vmem*

Chron asked a question earlier about how you guys adjusted your vmem....i have checked many forums including this one and the only thing that i can guess is that i have to be born with this information....however i wasnt ....so if anyone knows how to adjust your memory voltage that would be freaken awsome...



AMD 3500+ @2.83Ghz 
ABIT Kn8 SLI
2gb samsung ddr
x1800gto 1.35vcore  @725/630


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 18, 2006)

*voltage*

Ok

I'll Break It Down 4 U

After You Get The Bios Flashed Correctly.
That Means Open All Pipes And Run Gpu Stock And Ddr Stock

You Will Need The Following Tools Which Are Available Freely


Newest Riva Tuner

Newest Atitool

And For This Next One It Needs More Explaination


Its Called Overclocker.exe
Or
Ati Overclocker

If You Hit Me On Yahoo Im I Will Transfer It To U 


Yahoo Id   Mjs1231


With  Overclocker Only Use It To Modify Voltages  Not Fan, Not Speed

Personally I Game All Day At 700 Gpu And 1500 Ddr-3 On My Card

1.3-1.35 Max Gpu Voltage

Ddr Core Voltage 2.20   And That Is The Max



Gpu Still Has Plenty Of Head Room,

By The Way Does Anyone Know Where I Can Get Gpu Voltages By Model

Say   1800's To 1900's


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Memory Speed*

yes i completely understand all the concepts of all hardware on the pc platform.
As a IT profesional with over a decade of hands on experience and probably after my A+ , cna , mcse+ , and have been the soul builder  for many years, wether it be air, water, phase, I have done it , tweaked it, overclocked it and optimized it

i own from dos 5.0 to ubuntu to xp 64 to osx 


try solid state disk arrays that run on ibm blades with fiber level 4 caching disk controllers

peoplesoft databases that run on oracle that uses a solid state array

ya man  i must have for got  about what i  STATED earlier  pffffff

the problem is that you took the statement to heart and got all fired up

first of all let me clairify my statements

I was speaking for acheivement bumps    bump.....bump


not like it doubles like you imagined i thought

but just for gloating

and i can because of what i spent and what i acheived.

keep that in mind

i got a crossfire setup that rivals 2x xt model for 400 dollars


yo man

all i can say.........

whooz ur daddy


oh ya

and dont ever question my understanding of hardware , software, network and communications

I am currently a NTAC for embarq corporation

so i have allready proven my skills to corporate management and did not fail.

cuz thats how i rollll



psu pc power and cooling 510 deluxe modded with dual bearing speed adjustable fan 
dfi lanparty ut cfx 3200-dr with new beta bios  1320 ldt, 365 htt
corsair xms pc3200 xl 2x512 @ 480 @ 8 3 3 2.0 1t v 1.2 tccd  brainpower pcb 
amd 3200 + 64 rev e @ 2.7 ghz on air @ 32c full load w/ xp-90c cooler with a enermax 90mm dual bearing speed adjustable fan
90mm in from pushing in left side 90 pushing in   1 80 in the back plus the moded 80 in the psu  and video card pushing out

also used electrical tape on the inside of the case to seal all holes

='s posative case preasure to for more air out the psu and videocard
oh ya and sealed the exhaust port of the videocard to the case so no presaure is lost and thus cools better


now that i have given you a glimps into  the wisdom .......

i await the email telling me you replied       lol

and have a nice day


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lol, someone has a big head...


----------



## chron (Jul 18, 2006)

Lots of computer classes, no writing courses I see... Unless you think were all too stupid to read paragraphs normally? 

First off, this thread isn't here so we can speak of all our achievements, but all lets go ahead anyways  . Here’s my long list:  I'm on my third year of college getting a BS in Computer Information Systems. I have absolutely no job exp. and no certifications what so ever. I taught myself Visual Basic in the 6th grade, is that an accomplishment? 

I indeed have an X1800GTO that runs faster than a 256mb XT model as well. But unlike you, I didn't have an unlock guide made for me. When I bought my card, flashing the XL bios was the only known method for unlocking the pipes on every forum I went to. After comparing the XL bios to my own GTO bios in a hex editor, one of the first differences I noticed and changed in my own GTO bios turned out to unlock the pipes. So no more bragging about your accomplishment there, that’s MY accomplishment. 

It’s funny that you have all that knowledge and yet you still tell people you are now working with 1.5GHz at gpu and 3GHz at mem. Someone like you should know that two 256MB cards do NOT equal 512MB of total memory, and this is what you wrote. I was simply correcting this as it might lead less knowledgeable viewers to assume this is how bandwidth is calculated. 

So I'm sorry for not assuming that you already knew the error in your message, and I'm sorry that somehow you felt it necessary to get on and start spitting credentials. 

And I’m sorry I didn’t separate every sentence 

As for me, I'm thinking of trading in my version to get the IceQ version. From what I hear, people are having no problem getting to 800mhz on the memory and above 700 on the core. Also, using a simple bios flash method, you can control mem voltage and core voltage via ATITool. 

This is what pisses me off: If I flash an XL bios, I get vmem control in ATITool but no vgpu control. If I use rabit2.1 to modify my original bios, I can set my core voltage to 1.45 and run 700/700. I'm assuming my vmem is still at 1.9 and from what I hear, I think my memory actually can only go as high as 700, but I would still like to be able to apply more voltage to memory in order to test this...


----------



## chron (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh, and if I try setting my voltage using Overclocker.exe, it tries to bring my core voltage to stock and (if it comes out of the black screen, which is usualy never) it even brings my clock speeds down to below what it is stock. Overclocker acts funky on my computer.


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Jul 18, 2006)

WOW.....lol........i want ring side seats.....


----------



## ace80 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi all, 1st post.
Got my His X1800 gto iceq3 turbo a couple of weeks ago. Firstly thanks to Chron for posting the unlock, worked like a charm. Unfortunately the XL bios only allowed temp and mem voltage control as Chron mentioned. 
I currently use overclocker.exe to control both voltages, Ati tray tools for fan control, systool for monitoring and Ati tool beta 14 for the obvious. 
So far i have managed 702/725 with voltages at 1.350/2.10 Temps until this incredible weather never went above 55°, now there hitting 63-64. My only worry are the voltage regs, hitting about 53-54°, what is a safe temp for these?
Chron, when u raise the voltage with overclocker did u have ati tool open, coz i found when i did i got black screened and clocks went below default?
All comments welcom.

p.s. A huge thanks everyone who partakes in these forums, very valuble information and advise. Last but not least to W1zzard, what a great tool.


----------



## chron (Jul 18, 2006)

ace80 said:
			
		

> Hi all, 1st post.
> 
> Chron, when u raise the voltage with overclocker did u have ati tool open, coz i found when i did i got black screened and clocks went below default?
> All comments welcom.
> ...



hmm, thats interesting. I'll redownload and try it, maybe i did have ati tool open...

As far as your clocks, congrats. I can only get to 700/700 on mine, which prooves the IceQ's are probably a better buy. 

Your temperatures are fine. I'd say that if at idle, your vregs go above 60 and at load they go above 75, then cooling it is a must. Personaly, I use a VF1-Plus on my card and have ram sinks and a case fan on my voltage regulators. The voltage regulators never go above 55, which is nominal. My cpu also never goes above 60. At stock settings, with the cooling I put on it, I idle at 35 and load at 45 while my vregs are arround 40 idle 50 load. You can really see how increasing voltage increases heat.


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 18, 2006)

My HIS X1800gto arrives tomorrow......

My sapphire X1800gto should arrive at the retailers for RMA on friday,results of a 16 pipe unlock cock up. 
[curse the internet idiots who claim they did it with a sapphire with an asus bios may thier testicles wither and their mrs get lucky with a 6,2" foot welshman].


i just read Bjorn3d`s review,and he states that HIS pointed him at the bios that works worry free to unlock those xtra 4 pipes on a HIS X1800gto.
heres the question......

which bios was he talking about ?
where can i get it ?
how do i check BEFORE flashing that it is indeed the bios mentioned by Bjorn3d.

oh...and hello all...1st post is a doozy huh ?
tried search feature but its hanging on this end,so will take it that theres a huge traffic jam.


----------



## chron (Jul 18, 2006)

some chinese website made a cracked bios for gto's. It works for some and not for others. I put some instructions up earlier in the thread explaining how to mod your own bios, I suggest using this method. Who knows, maybe the chinese bios secretly turns your video card into a timed bomb!!!!


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 18, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> some chinese website made a cracked bios for gto's. It works for some and not for others. I put some instructions up earlier in the thread explaining how to mod your own bios, I suggest using this method. Who knows, maybe the chinese bios secretly turns your video card into a timed bomb!!!!



so basically using a hex editor i alter the one number and then flash the altered bios ?
and this wont kill the card or altar anything but the pipes count ?

this is my worry on using other bioses,as it just cost me £100 2 days ago to find that other peoples methods are sometimes thought up and executed with all the precision of a fat lady squeezing herself into a thong.


----------



## chron (Jul 19, 2006)

thanks for that image... It won't leave my brain now.

When you save the new bios, make sure you open it with the new RaBiT 2.1 and save it, this corrects a bad checksum error. 

All I can tell you is do this at your own risk, I've done it with two cards now. Worked fine both times.


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 19, 2006)

*bios*

Use winflash to make two backups then modify one and fash it back to the card.



Ya I hated english class, I allways went to the gym and worked out during those times. I allways counted on a few smart honeys to hook me up after they ---- me off.


ya and they liked it.....

one may have been your mom.....  who knows

The only people that were good in that class were the bookworms and geeks and fat chicks.

yep   those were some fun times, to bad you were in english class ..... lol


you may not like my outlaw typing but i know for a fact you get my point. Oh ya women love it.

enough said       ..l..

and have a nice day


----------



## chron (Jul 19, 2006)

Please don't post to this thread anymore. You've gone completely off subject. Your lack of respect for this thread's main point, or any interest in posting anything helpful to anyone, should be enough for you to simply close the window and not come back. 

Your actions reveal the true obstacle of overwhelming ignorance you face each and every day in your life. Your description of your fantasy where you would skip English class to lift weights and have sex with women, has NOTHING to do with ANYTHING, and is a clear indication of a deep psychological insecurity that you have; An insecurity that stems from years of mental anguish caused by natural short comings, and so controlling of your mind that you try and convince everyone here, including yourself, of a false reality where your life means something. You have unfairly taken 5 seconds of life away from everyone who has read your message. I award you no points, and my God have mercy on your soul.

Now, you might not like my clear form of communication, but you catch my drift.

PS: I was captain of the swim team in high school, as well as a year round dedicated swimmer. I also wore a shirt that said “no fat chicks” and I was so cool in school my nick name was fire bolt.  Enough said.


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 19, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> thanks for that image... It won't leave my brain now.
> 
> When you save the new bios, make sure you open it with the new RaBiT 2.1 and save it, this corrects a bad checksum error.
> 
> All I can tell you is do this at your own risk, I've done it with two cards now. Worked fine both times.



followed your method twice,and all went well with the sapphire x1800gto.

THEN i found a site that claimed it managed to unlock the sapphire to 16 pipes by using an asus bios,thats when the card died/locked up.

my mistake trusting the russki`s

today i get my new HIS x1800gto,reads as a much better card and a 100% unlockable.





but as william shakespear once said "my arse doth verily twitch at doing it again"
yay verily and a hey nonny nonny

-------------------------------
update!

card arrived...plugged it in...used everest and guess what ?







already unlocked ???????


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2006)

ok weirdest thing, i've been trying to get temp and voltage control using ati tool for quite some time now using the flash.bat method, must have tryed it at least 10 times without any luck. Anyhow i woke up this morning and thought once more for luck and shazam now works perfectly, dont know what i was doing wrong before but i'm one happy guy.  

Strange that yours is already unlocked AJ, oh well saves u some messing around. Do u have temp or voltage control?


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 19, 2006)

ace80 said:
			
		

> ok weirdest thing, i've been trying to get temp and voltage control using ati tool for quite some time now using the flash.bat method, must have tryed it at least 10 times without any luck. Anyhow i woke up this morning and thought once more for luck and shazam now works perfectly, dont know what i was doing wrong before but i'm one happy guy.
> 
> Strange that yours is already unlocked AJ, oh well saves u some messing around. Do u have temp or voltage control?



gimme a minute to install all the mobo drivers and suchlike,as i did a fresh windows install for card.
just got to install the latest mobo drvs and i`ll post results

i`ll check with atitool 2.5 beta.

ps...couple of things worried me when opening box...

screw down clamp on card was a bit bent,and the driver disk paper sleeve was ripped.

damn...elation subsides...







different reading twix everest and atitool

----------------------------------
update 2 !

sweet god of breasts and butts !

what a card !...this HIS urinates all over the Sapphire version,the cooling alone is worth the extra couple of quid,never mind the software that comes with it,and the performance is much better,even without the clocking or bios pipe tweak.

time for some 3dmark05


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2006)

Personnaly i'd trust what ati tool says, r u gonna try the unlock with the hex editor, that worked perfectly for me. 
Just in the middle of OC'ing, will post back results and benchmarks.


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 19, 2006)

ace80 said:
			
		

> Personnaly i'd trust what ati tool says, r u gonna try the unlock with the hex editor, that worked perfectly for me.
> Just in the middle of OC'ing, will post back results and benchmarks.



after frying the sapphire and RMA`ing it,i`m a bit iffy about even staring at the thing right now.

might do it once i have done some benchmarking,as i still have all the results i got from the Sapphire.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 19, 2006)

> after frying the sapphire and RMA`ing it,i`m a bit iffy about even staring at the thing right now



Fair enough man, it took me about a week to get enough guts to mod it too, i would of cried if i killed this card to.

Just reached my highest OC with voltages at 1.4v for core and 2.2v for mem, would go higher but temps become an issue.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3155&stc=1&d=1153309466

Max temps running furry dice for 20mins were,
Gpu - 64°
Vregs - 59°
PCB - 50°

About to do some benchmarking now, get back soon


----------



## chron (Jul 19, 2006)

AJ, thats interesting... They sent you a used card that was already unlocked. I bet the previous owner wasn't finding voltage control and thought the GTO had none...

Is it the IceQ version?


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 19, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> AJ, thats interesting... They sent you a used card that was already unlocked. I bet the previous owner wasn't finding voltage control and thought the GTO had none...
> 
> Is it the IceQ version?




checked it with atitool and it says 12 pipes ?

but i do think its used HIS iceq 3/


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been reading through this thread for over an hour trying to find out which bios to use to turn my HIS X1800 GTO IceQ3 Turbo 256MB into a xt or what would be the best one for my card?
 chron, are you still using the modded HIS X1800 GTO bios?


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 20, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> I have been reading through this thread for over an hour trying to find out which bios to use to turn my HIS X1800 GTO IceQ3 Turbo 256MB into a xt or what would be the best one for my card?
> chron, are you still using the modded HIS X1800 GTO bios?



scraped the net for 3 days,...this is the one the reviewers used >

Sapphire.X1800XL.256.Samsung14_050923.bin


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. said:
			
		

> scraped the net for 3 days,...this is the one the reviewers used >
> 
> Sapphire.X1800XL.256.Samsung14_050923.bin


That's the one I am using now but I was wondering if I could use one from a XT.


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 20, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> That's the one I am using now but I was wondering if I could use one from a XT.



havent seen any mention of an XT bios swap,just the Gto to XL


----------



## mjs1231 (Jul 20, 2006)

*bios*

Has anyone used there own bios to flash ur cards with ? I mean I just made a few backups then modded one and i was done with 16 pipes.

I was very aprahensive at first but once i felt i overclocked it enough from a stock state, then I was ok to start flashing.  but i did the homework.

personally i would not use any other bios than the stock one. just modded


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. said:
			
		

> havent seen any mention of an XT bios swap,just the Gto to XL


I thought the title of the thread meant how to change a GTO to a XT,  "Radeon X1800GTO@XT MOD"  Silly me.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

mjs1231 said:
			
		

> Has anyone used there own bios to flash ur cards with ? I mean I just made a few backups then modded one and i was done with 16 pipes.
> 
> I was very aprahensive at first but once i felt i overclocked it enough from a stock state, then I was ok to start flashing.  but i did the homework.
> 
> personally i would not use any other bios than the stock one. just modded


Check out chrons post on the first page he also uses his own bios..http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=12138


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Jul 20, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> I thought the title of the thread meant how to change a GTO to a XT,  "Radeon X1800GTO@XT MOD"  Silly me.



well i wasnt gonna say anything,but after so much searching its got to be a typo


----------



## chron (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=459502 

There are some instructions on how to do it. Its pretty simple. Be sure to post bench results...


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

I lost my original bios when I flashed, didn't save it right where can I get one to replace it. I would like to try and mod it?


----------



## chron (Jul 20, 2006)

bchivers said:
			
		

> I lost my original bios when I flashed, didn't save it right where can I get one to replace it. I would like to try and mod it?




http://killtek.com/media/members/chron/r520backup.zip

this is my backup for my HIS x1800GTO


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> http://killtek.com/media/members/chron/r520backup.zip
> 
> this is my backup for my HIS x1800GTO


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## chron (Jul 20, 2006)

hey no problem. Now send a $50 payment to... jp


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> hey no problem. Now send a $50 payment to... jp


Has that bios been modded if not it will have only 12 pipes unlocked and I have already unlocked 16. Will it convert me back to 12? Sorry for the dumb question.

Edit:Found the answer.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 20, 2006)

I finally got it thanks to all for your help. Just ran 3DMARK05 and my score went from 8164 to 9766 at 675/675, 06 went from 3350 to 3986 @ 621/621. Now that's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## TiesTorN (Jul 31, 2006)

I overclocked my HIS X1800GTO to 702/805 @ 1.35V/2.10V @ 16pp (3dmark05= 9.5K with a 3.8ghz Intel D 930)

Now I want to edit the voltages and mhz of the bios with rabit to use the card like that speeds are the cards default but I couldn't see any "ram voltage" ? How can I increase the ram voltage in the bios? rabit has only gpu voltage.


----------



## bchivers (Jul 31, 2006)

TiesTorN said:
			
		

> I overclocked my HIS X1800GTO to 702/805 @ 1.35V/2.10V @ 16pp (3dmark05= 9.5K with a 3.8ghz Intel D 930)
> 
> Now I want to edit the voltages and mhz of the bios with rabit to use the card like that speeds are the cards default but I couldn't see any "ram voltage" ? How can I increase the ram voltage in the bios? rabit has only gpu voltage.


I have a program called overclocker and you don't need to fool with the bios just set the voltages to what you want and hit set clocks then mine pops up and says no clocks were selected but it did set them anyhow. Not sure where I got it will check google .


----------



## bchivers (Jul 31, 2006)

Here it is.
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/89
I think somebody on this forum gave it to me.


----------



## TiesTorN (Jul 31, 2006)

I think you didn't understand me..!? I don't want to do it everytime I restart my computer, I want my card to run on that speeds and voltages like it's default settings. Of course I know the "overclocker" but it wasn't the thing I ask you for?

I'm asking which bios editor program can I use to change my mem voltages to make it permanent ?


----------



## Makkara90 (Aug 1, 2006)

chron said:
			
		

> yea, using ATITool it reads all 16 pipes. Before it would read 12. It reads them correctly and the performance gain matches.
> 
> heres my current bios running at 600/600 with 16 pipes unlocked. It should work with any GTO since it uses a gto bios...  GTO600600.zip



Can I use this bios on my Sapphire X1800GTO VIVO?


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Aug 1, 2006)

Makkara90 said:
			
		

> Can I use this bios on my Sapphire X1800GTO VIVO?



Sapphires dont unlock

waiting on a brand new one to be refunded or repaired myself,because someone said it COULD be done.

well,it cant...they dont unlock to 16


----------



## daveoggy (Aug 1, 2006)

Well it's goodbye AMD... again and hello Intel... Again. Just ordered myself a brand spanking new Core 2 Duo system with - luckily - a HIS x1800 GTO card to sit along with it. After ploughing through the thread I'm feeling quite pleased with myself for stumbling upon this make and model card and can't wait to start unlocking.

I'm planning on making the modification to my own BIOS rather than downloading a third parties. I'm just a little unclear on a few points, would anyone be kind enough to spell them out?

1. After backing up, editing, opening and saving the BIOS using RaBiT2.0a do I need to flash the bios from a DOS tool or does RaBiT do the flashing (if so, does that in itself require a restart?)
2. It seems there is a trade-off between using an existing XT BIOS and modding your own. One gives you core voltage manipulation while the other gives you memory voltage manipulation, but neither give you both... Hmm I've misunderstood haven't I!?!
3. Has anyone tried the recovery method suggested earlier - of booting from a floppy and using a PCI (not -e) second graphics card - to recover a messed up x1800?

Thanks, now, anyone want a Sempron 3100+


----------



## pt (Aug 1, 2006)

AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. said:
			
		

> Sapphires dont unlock
> 
> waiting on a brand new one to be refunded or repaired myself,because someone said it COULD be done.
> 
> well,it cant...they dont unlock to 16



They unlock, but just a very small amount of cards, that's why they put out the GTO2
600 POST


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Aug 2, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> They unlock, but just a very small amount of cards, that's why they put out the GTO2
> 600 POST



none..i repeat NONE of the sapphire X1800gto`s unlock.

first you`ll try and unlock it via a sapphire XL bios...it will fail

then you`ll search for an answer and find some BS russian swine who claims he did it with an Asus bios,
you will try to flash the Asus bios onto your sapphire card,your pc then wont boot with the sapphire in it.
then you`ll be sending your sapphire card back to sapphire to get an RMA,with your fingers crossed.
they will check the bios and find what you did and void your warranty.

you will then be waiting for a dual Pci-e motherboard with the ability to swap Pci-e hyerarchie on boot just so you can flash your old sapphire back to the original bios to see if the cards been fried.

better to buy an HIS X1800gto...that way you`ll be certain the 12 to 16 pipe unlock works.

cost me £140 to find this out.

save the money and sell the sapphire to buy an HIS.


----------



## xfireuser (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a HIS x1800gto.  I can unlock the 4 extra pipelines but when it comes using the card when playing a 3d game it freezes.  Ive tried edited firmware from Chron and i still get the same problem.  Ive had the clocks at stock and the voltage up to 1.375.  Now another issue is in the instructions, it says go to features in rabit.  Well in rabit 2.1 under the features tab there is no option to change the voltage of the card.  I know i am so close and that its a certain sequence of changes.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.

X


----------



## AJ Rimmer Bsc.Ssc. (Aug 5, 2006)

xfireuser said:
			
		

> I have a HIS x1800gto.  I can unlock the 4 extra pipelines but when it comes using the card when playing a 3d game it freezes.  Ive tried edited firmware from Chron and i still get the same problem.  Ive had the clocks at stock and the voltage up to 1.375.  Now another issue is in the instructions, it says go to features in rabit.  Well in rabit 2.1 under the features tab there is no option to change the voltage of the card.  I know i am so close and that its a certain sequence of changes.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> X



does it freeze with stock bios ?

also,you might need to re install directx and card drivers after a bios flash.


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 5, 2006)

sometimes these extra pipes are not usable...if the 4 extra pipes are "bad" then your clocks may not even go as high as stock...if you use your original bios and  your card works fine, but eveyother bios u use crashes then this could be the case...

if i remember right ...or if what i have read is true, then this is why x8xx and x18xx gto lines have the xtra pipes...they were chips that didnt pass tests for the xl or xt line...

if the card is new and is able to be RMA'ed then i would return it for another one and see if that helps...good luck to ya


----------



## chron (Aug 5, 2006)

Rabit2.1's voltage control is under the clocks tab I believe... Sorry about that. As far as the game freezing, it could possibly be because of bad pipes, or it could be because of the clocks/voltages... 

Does it freeze at 16pipes 500/500 / stock voltages?


----------



## xfireuser (Aug 7, 2006)

under stock settings and 12 pipes it runs great with the 6.7s.  I will try 16 pipes and stock settings and see what happens.  Thanks. 

x


----------



## wesleysnipes (Aug 7, 2006)

*Going crazy!!*

Can anyone point me in the dierction to a bios mod to upgrade the Sapphire X1800GTO2 to a X1800XT?? I have searched all over the web, no luck... anyone?


----------



## chron (Aug 7, 2006)

wesley have you tried the steps at the beginning of the thread?

See if these steps work:
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=459502


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2006)

On the subject of this thread, for all our UK members, you can get an 1800XT at the moment from "overclockers UK" for only £10 odd more than the 1800GTO! the link is here:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/X1800_Series.html

So why go through the hassle of unlocking! Ohhhh and its considerably cheaper than the GTO2 is gonna be when it arrives in UK.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2006)

~MUFF~MuNcHeR said:
			
		

> sometimes these extra pipes are not usable...if the 4 extra pipes are "bad" then your clocks may not even go as high as stock...if you use your original bios and  your card works fine, but eveyother bios u use crashes then this could be the case...
> 
> if i remember right ...or if what i have read is true, then this is why x8xx and x18xx gto lines have the xtra pipes...they were chips that didnt pass tests for the xl or xt line...
> 
> if the card is new and is able to be RMA'ed then i would return it for another one and see if that helps...good luck to ya



Sometimes it also helps to underclock slightly before a flash...certainly make sure that the card is at least at stock.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 7, 2006)

TiesTorN said:
			
		

> I think you didn't understand me..!? I don't want to do it everytime I restart my computer, I want my card to run on that speeds and voltages like it's default settings. Of course I know the "overclocker" but it wasn't the thing I ask you for?
> 
> I'm asking which bios editor program can I use to change my mem voltages to make it permanent ?



You dont need to do it everytime if you set it right and save the profile.


----------



## wesleysnipes (Aug 7, 2006)

Chron, I saw you provided a modded bios for the X1800GTO earlier in the posts. Does this bios apply to the Sapphire X1800GTO2? Thanks a Ton!!http://www.killtek.com/media/members/chron/r520mod.zip


----------



## ~MUFF~MuNcHeR (Aug 9, 2006)

wesleysnipes said:
			
		

> Can anyone point me in the dierction to a bios mod to upgrade the Sapphire X1800GTO2 to a X1800XT?? I have searched all over the web, no luck... anyone?






You dont need to flash it to a x1800xl, the gto2 already has 16 pipes and no more....however you MAYBE can take your original bios and mod it with a few tools to up the voltage and thus up your overclock...again in theory....

wesley i would love to help you out on that if you need.....hit me up at muncher23@hotmail.com....


----------



## chron (Aug 10, 2006)

Wesley, theres no need to mess with your card. The only modification I can think of that you might want to try is adding an aftermarket VGA fan to it and to the voltage regulators as well and then turning up the voltage so you can overclock it more.

The big deal with the GTO's origionaly was that they were only 225 bucks while the 256MB XT models were arround 350. When I first got the HIS GTO, I was upgrading from an x800xl and that particular card wasn't playing games as well as I wanted. So you see how at the time, it was a fairly good buy.

I'd say currently, the best bang for the buck is this GTO2 model since it already comes with 16 pipes and it clearly has 6 mosfets on the end for power above 1.25V. If they had these when I was trying to upgrade from my x800xl, I would have bought this one instead.

I think us GTO owners can either beat our heads against a rock for not waiting for the GTO2 model or simply accept the fact that it was the best bang for the buck at the time.

I personaly will be upgrading to conroe, or now known as Core 2 Duo at the end of august and hopefully this card will get me through until the dx10 cards first start coming out.

Talk about an expensive hobby. JEESH


----------



## mike307 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Please help*

i have a sapphire x1800gto and 16pipline not working. I have flashed in windows xp and nothing. Please help!!!


----------



## chron (Aug 10, 2006)

sapphire GTO's have very poor unlocking rates. Its the gto2 that has the full 16 pipes.

As stated many times, not all brands work and HIS is the only brand that has had a very good success rate. 

sorry bro


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2006)

And don't get the GTO2 if you are in the UK.....you can find an xt cheaper!


----------



## jonathan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello again

My new bench score:

3DMark01: 51876
3DMark03: 20821
3DMark05: 10482

I must change cooling from AC to WC or something better


----------



## chron (Oct 18, 2006)

jonathan said:


> Hello again
> 
> My new bench score:
> 
> ...




I have same motherboard, e6400 @ 3.2, and an x1800gto at 700/700. My max was 11,227. Can't tink of what it could be...


----------



## jonathan (Oct 20, 2006)

Maby problem is in my old system.
When i reinstal windows i bench again and check results

Did you have a score from aquamark3??


----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2006)

*pls*

ppl this is the best forum but since im new here and dont know muck about soft mods and i just got my PowerColor x1800GTO 256mb yesturday i have a question.

I vant to unlock those pipelines to 16 instead of 12 but i dont want to clock the GPU or memory so should i change my voltage too or not and if someone could explain to me the whole process i would be forever thankfull.

Thx.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 11, 2006)

Which bios do I use for a HIS X1800GTO IceQ3 Turbo 256mb


----------



## dolf (Nov 11, 2006)

cell said:


> ppl this is the best forum but since im new here and dont know muck about soft mods and i just got my PowerColor x1800GTO 256mb yesturday i have a question.
> 
> I vant to unlock those pipelines to 16 instead of 12 but i dont want to clock the GPU or memory so should i change my voltage too or not and if someone could explain to me the whole process i would be forever thankfull.
> 
> Thx.



Open ATITool and find the fuse section. What is your GB_PIPE_SELECT? Post the result here.

The same for you Bchivers.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 12, 2006)

dolf said:


> Open ATITool and find the fuse section. What is your GB_PIPE_SELECT? Post the result here.
> 
> The same for you Bchivers.


Mine is OX27E4
I found this bios on the first page, will it work with my card or is there a better one, thanks.



> yea, using ATITool it reads all 16 pipes. Before it would read 12. It reads them correctly and the performance gain matches.
> 
> heres my current bios running at 600/600 with 16 pipes unlocked. It should work with any GTO since it uses a gto bios... GTO600600.zip


----------



## hagr (Nov 12, 2006)

I cant get my 4 last pipelines opened.... Can anyone help me? I got a Powercolor Radeon x1800GTO, I have tried with several BIOSes but I cant get them to work.... can those 4 may be lazercutted?


----------



## ace80 (Nov 12, 2006)

@ bchivers

The bios on the first page is of a His x1800gto but not the turbo iceq3 edition.
This should work ok but the voltages and clocks were changed to attain a default of 600/600. I have the turbo iceq3 and it worked on mine.

If however u just want to unlock the pipes, i've attached my origonal bios modded to 16 pipes, default clocks of 520/500 and default voltages.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 12, 2006)

ace80 said:


> @ bchivers
> 
> The bios on the first page is of a His x1800gto but not the turbo iceq3 edition.
> This should work ok but the voltages and clocks were changed to attain a default of 600/600. I have the turbo iceq3 and it worked on mine.
> ...


I flashed it with the one on the first page and so far all is well. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ace80 (Nov 13, 2006)

bchivers said:


> I flashed it with the one on the first page and so far all is well. Thanks for your help.


no probs man, which version of atitool are u using to oc?
beta14 has no monitoring-although for me it does as i spliced an xl bios with my origonal.
beta15 had monitoring but no oc capabilities
i havent tried any of the pre betas that wizz is working on at the mo though.


----------



## bchivers (Nov 13, 2006)

ace80 said:


> no probs man, which version of atitool are u using to oc?
> beta14 has no monitoring-although for me it does as i spliced an xl bios with my origonal.
> beta15 had monitoring but no oc capabilities
> i havent tried any of the pre betas that wizz is working on at the mo though.



I am using beta 14, didn't know there was a 15 out. I will look for it because I would like to have the monitoring. I use overclocker to OC it with.


----------



## kn0ppers (Nov 16, 2006)

hey guys im new to this forum pls help me! i flashed my connect3d x1800gto bios 3 times, 2 times successfully, the last time it wrote the false device id... 0x7000 instead of 0x710A. now i cant install drivers or reflash it, because i get the error "ati adapter not found". but the card is working, however. how can i flash the card? are there device id simulators or something like that so i can force winflash, atiflash or flashrom to write bios to my card? help me pls! thx


----------



## bchivers (Nov 16, 2006)

kn0ppers said:


> hey guys im new to this forum pls help me! i flashed my connect3d x1800gto bios 3 times, 2 times successfully, the last time it wrote the false device id... 0x7000 instead of 0x710A. now i cant install drivers or reflash it, because i get the error "ati adapter not found". but the card is working, however. how can i flash the card? are there device id simulators or something like that so i can force winflash, atiflash or flashrom to write bios to my card? help me pls! thx



I don't know if this will work but it may be worth a try. The link is copied off the first page of this thread.http://www.ocforums.com/showpost.php?p=4457340&postcount=45
Good luck.


----------



## kn0ppers (Nov 16, 2006)

thx bchivers for your help but that unfortunatelly doesnt work  . i cant flash with atiflash or flashrom, because those tools check the device id and refuse to work if it is false. thats my problem so far. it was my own fault to play with the device numbers in RabiT, I certainly did forget to reset my changes there, and i used the bios file with the wrong device id to flash my card...
Now thats why im searching for an emulator or something like that to get a bios backup on my card working. there must be an opportunity to rewrite the bios of my card, im sure! i hope at least someone knows one .

EDIT: i forgot to post my results before my 3. false flashing.

it was an connect3d x1800gto, i used the bios from the first page of this thread to get the quad pipe working. and IT WORKED fine, atitool showed 16 pipelines and i could overclock it to ca. 570 mhz (mem and clock) without editing voltage and memory settings! then i modified this bios file to 1.3v and the memory settings of the connect3d x1800xt (cas latency etc.) and i got the clock to 600/702 mhz (core/mem). i was really happy and then i modified the bios file the last time, to get the core and mem clock into bios. but i was too stupid to reset my "test"-changes of the device id field in RabiT, so i got my card to view windows and all other applications the false device id. thats great, isnt it? its great to know that this 1800gto_to_xt card is working in the background, but i cant play without drivers xD


----------



## dolf (Nov 16, 2006)

You have some options:

1. Try with: atiflash -f -p -sst 0 bios.bin 
2. Try with: atiflash -f -p -st 0 bios.bin
3. Try to flash it on other PC (other MOBO)


----------



## kn0ppers (Nov 16, 2006)

now i tried using atiflash with both ... -st and ... -sst but atiflash also says "adapter not found"


----------



## pt (Nov 16, 2006)

0xAD4E - gb pipe select

is my card unlockable?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2006)

Is that a new one PT?


----------



## hagr (Nov 16, 2006)

mine says: 0x12BB4

Is my card unlockable, and if it is, what BIOS should I use?

hope I can unlock it


----------



## pt (Nov 16, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Is that a new one PT?



no, the same, but i never tried to unlock it
until now  
is it unlockable?


----------



## dolf (Nov 17, 2006)

pt said:


> 0xAD4E - gb pipe select
> 
> is my card unlockable?



I consider that it couldn't be unlocked  .

The same for Hagr with GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4 .

All those cards which will unlock to 16 pipes should have:

GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x27E4 or 0x3FE4 (on X1900GT with PRO core)

After the flash to 16 pipes 0x27E4 will probably changes to 0x3FE4.


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

dolf said:


> I consider that it couldn't be unlocked  .
> 
> The same for Hagr with GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4 .
> 
> ...



?
it's a x1800gto not a x1900gt 

it has the r430 core


----------



## dolf (Nov 17, 2006)

pt said:


> ?
> it's a x1800gto not a x1900gt
> 
> it has the r430 core



X1800 has R520 core not R430  .


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

dolf said:


> X1800 has R520 core not R430  .



is was confunding with the x8.. series  
it's a r520
no chances to unlock it then?


----------



## hagr (Nov 17, 2006)

dolf said:


> I consider that it couldn't be unlocked  .
> 
> The same for Hagr with GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4 .
> 
> ...



No chances then? shit.. I thought the PowerColor would be unlock able...  well well... no ways to change it from 0x12BB4 to 0x27E4 or 0x3FE4? (probably a stupid question tough) 

I`m sorry about my bad English...


----------



## vitesse (Dec 18, 2006)

I tried to mod my powerclor x1800gto with my own bios and with bios from cron noen of the two activated 16 pipeline (when I go to ati tool it say 12).

my gb_pipe_select  say 0x227e4

I used atiwinflash for flashing the bios (it worked) used HXD to modify my own bios  and RaBit for lowering voltage of cron bios.

Does I make something wrong? It's is possible to mod a Powercolor? I seem to have the same card as Arg, not the same gp_pipe_select.


----------



## chron (Dec 18, 2006)

Well it might just be impossible for that card.  The HIS cards were the ones that had the most success at unlocking.

Look on the bright side though, the card has voltages that can be changed without hard modding so getting a REALLY big overclock from the card is easy with the rite ammount of cooling. Good luck.


----------



## hagr (Dec 18, 2006)

Ive got the same problem... I also have a PowerColor Radeon x1800GTO, that I managed to flash, but I wasn`t able to open the 4 last pipelines on my card...  Ive got GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x12BB4 on mine... I have overclocked it pretty well tough... Core: 700 (730 max. ) and mem: 850 (860 max.) with stock cooling and Omega drivers... can`t get so high with the ATI catalyst drivers, I don`t know why... and my voltages are about 1,4V on the core and 2v on the mem... I`m very happy with those results... Just bought a new VF900-cu for my x1800GTO for christmas gift... I hope it likes it


----------



## bchivers (Dec 19, 2006)

ATI Tool list my chip as a R520 LE. What does the LE stand for?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 19, 2006)

The LE is the core number, it means that it's 500 MHZ and 12pipes. The R520 thats in mine is 625 MHZ and 16 pipe. It dosen't mean that you can't unlock it, it's just the name of the core.


----------



## chron (Dec 19, 2006)

hey what are the default voltages for an x1800gto?


----------



## vitesse (Dec 20, 2006)

The default voltage for my Powercolor x1800gto is 1.10v for GPU.


It's sad that I fail to add the 4 pipeline because I have a new Sansung 40" lcd 1080p screen and game, video (SDTV / hdtv) and windows desktop look realy great on it, but game run a little low in fps (15-30fps) it would be nice to have give my card a little bit of power.


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

is a saphire x1800gto with:

GB_PIPE_SELECT 0x227E4 (not 0x27E4) unlockable?  

thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 29, 2006)

try rivatuner or atitool to soft unlock the pipes (cant remember if either of these allow that - i do all my mods the hex way ) if it can be unlocked, see how high it can oc with the extra pipes


----------



## pt (Dec 29, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> try rivatuner or atitool to soft unlock the pipes (cant remember if either of these allow that - i do all my mods the hex way ) if it can be unlocked, see how high it can oc with the extra pipes



it has to be flashed for the pipes to be unlocked  
and just some cards (HIS mostly)  unlocks


----------



## dolf (Dec 29, 2006)

erictan77 said:


> halooo....
> i have grandmars ati x1800 gto 12p
> i have try to make it 16p but fail. i also try download the file whos post it in internet also can't. pls help
> 
> thank u



You can't unlock that core  .


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 29, 2006)

Grandmars are really quite dangerous cards....


----------



## Fast240Z (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's a question: my card has the GB_PIPE_SELECT of 0x6E4B.  Is this unlockable or not?  When I searched, I pulled up results that had to do with the x1900 for some reason.


----------



## dolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Fast240Z said:


> Here's a question: my card has the GB_PIPE_SELECT of 0x6E4B.  Is this unlockable or not?  When I searched, I pulled up results that had to do with the x1900 for some reason.




Unfortunately your card also can't be unlocked  .


----------



## chron (Jan 11, 2007)

dolf said:


> Unfortunately your card also can't be unlocked  .



Is there really nothing he can do? 

Dude try applying a basic X1800XL bios to it, if it doesn't show 16 pipes then I'm afraid it won't be able to unlock it.

Ok, so if:
A: You unlock it with an x1800xl bios, modify your X1800GTO bios to have 16 pipes (I've posted instructions on editing your own bios, just search for all posts by me) Modding an X1800GTO bios is probably better than just applying an x1800xl bios. 

B: You CAN'T unlock it, ATITool .26 will allow dynamic voltage controll which should allow you to overclock that thing greatly.  If you try 1.25 to the core, 600/600 should be fine. If you manage to cool  the voltage regulators properly, 1.425v core, 2v mem might give you 700/800 

If the system locks up at anything past 1.3v to the core, it probably means your card has 5 mosfets instead of 6 and that kind of power is impossible

Either way, you've got an ok card. Enjoy life and don't stress over what other people can do with their X1800GTO's that you can't.


----------



## ATIonion (Jan 11, 2007)

chron said:


> .



and from out of the wood work comes Chron....lol...listen to this guy, he has atleast trashed one card in order to learn for us..never set your bios clocks too high..lol..i learned howto from his thread..ty chron.....


----------



## chron (Jan 11, 2007)

ATIonion said:


> and from out of the wood work comes Chron....lol...listen to this guy, he has atleast trashed one card in order to learn for us..never set your bios clocks too high..lol..i learned howto from his thread..ty chron.....



You're cool


----------



## Fast240Z (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks chron.  I've tried flashing it with the x1800xl bios, and hex editing my own, and to no avail.  You're right though, I have been able to get some amazing clocks out of the card, but alas, it does only have 5 mosfets.  But overall, it spanks my x1600pro up and down.  Thanks!


----------



## bchivers (Jan 11, 2007)

> If you manage to cool the voltage regulators properly, 1.425v core, 2v mem might give you 700/800


What are acceptable temps for a HIS X1800GTO?


----------



## chron (Jan 12, 2007)

bchivers said:


> What are acceptable temps for a HIS X1800GTO?



Well I read that the core has a max temperature of like 120C, BUT once it starts gettin to 90C it heats the mem chips up and causes memory artifacts. 

My recommendation is to try and keep the core under 75, as well as your voltage regulators(VR).  I've got a VF1-Plus, and although it doesn't fit EXACTLY, it does fit without any modding and does a great job.  On the end of the card I have an 80mm fan running at a silent level on top of the VR's, attached with bread ties to holes in the card.

The fan over the VR's made a HUGE difference in temperature, even when the fan was on a low setting.  My own VR temps idle at 47C, load 60C with artifact testing.  Core temperatures idle at 53C, load 70C in the same stress test. 

I'd say the max safe temperatures would be 80C core, 75C VR.  Anything beyond 90C on the VR and you could actually melt componants in the mosfets. 

This is all personal opinion also.  I'm sure there are people that are comfortable with higher temeratures, but this is my own comfort zone.  GL

BTW my settings are 1.45v core, 2vmem, 16 pipes, 700/700


----------



## Fast240Z (Jan 12, 2007)

Chron, I used your volt mod idea, and I upped the cpu to 1.150v and memory to 2.001v, which yielded a speed of 607/702.  I ran 3dmark06 with stock clock and voltage, and scored 3232, but after my overclock and volt mods, I scored 4204, with no artifacting!


----------



## chron (Jan 12, 2007)

lol tight


----------



## bchivers (Jan 14, 2007)

Chron, thanks for the info.


----------



## chron (Jan 25, 2007)

welp, I broke my card >:/

I was fiddeling with the cooling and nocked off a little transistor or whatever it was.  After soldering it back on the card still had no output! Also, the heatsink never got warm so I think perhaps something shorted out or whatever fell off controled voltage somehow and the connection won't ever be the same. 

I've decided to purchase a sapphire X1950XT 256mb (250 at newegg, not that bad)... I was so sad to see my money saver die like that (and all because of idiotic stupidity on my part.) I checked newegg and they have an open box HIS X1800GTO but just before i completed the transaction they notified me that open box items are untested.  Then it occured to me, it's probably a dead card, and it also occured to me theres a pretty high probability its the dead card i sent in! 

I'll check back here every so often but I think the days of unlocking pixel pipelines are over and this was the last line of cards to do so... I hope everyone knows they can PM me with questions on this thing.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2007)

chron said:


> welp, I broke my card >:/
> 
> I was fiddeling with the cooling and nocked off a little transistor or whatever it was.  After soldering it back on the card still had no output! Also, the heatsink never got warm so I think perhaps something shorted out or whatever fell off controled voltage somehow and the connection won't ever be the same.
> I've decided to purchase a sapphire X1950XT 256mb (250 at newegg, not that bad)... I was so sad to see my money saver die like that (and all because of idiotic stupidity on my part.)
> ...



Open boxes are tested for functionality. At least that was the story I got from my two open box items. My X1800XT was open box and it works great. Sorry to hear about your card, but at least you got a great card in it's place.


----------



## chron (Jan 25, 2007)

250 is almost what I spent on my X1800GTO also, so I'm still at my 250 a year mark.  Maybe Christmas of 07 will be a DX10 card.

I gotta cool it with spending money on pc stuff! I just bought an e6600 last week.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 25, 2007)

chron said:


> 250 is almost what I spent on my X1800GTO also, so I'm still at my 250 a year mark.  Maybe Christmas of 07 will be a DX10 card.
> 
> I gotta cool it with spending money on pc stuff! I just bought an e6600 last week.



You sound kinda like me, I will upgrade very rarely. I just got a shiny new Brisbane, mobo and Ram and thats the last time I will upgrade for a WHILE. I will probably upgrade again in late 08 to early 09. I have to watch myself to make sure I don't get into the "tech race".


----------



## bchivers (Jan 26, 2007)

chron, sorry to hear about your card and to see you go. You have helped me alot. 
 I bought an opened box saphire 700pro from Newegg and it was a great card. Sold it to my brother and now my nephew is using it. I think there is a short term return policy at Newegg for opened box but I'm not sure.


----------



## chron (Jan 30, 2007)

Yea this thing sucks at overclocking.  I can't even get it 25mhz above stock speeds.  But whatever, it has a tad bit more performance as the overclocked x1800GTO.


----------



## pt (Feb 11, 2007)

what are the max. safe voltages for this card?


----------



## Filip (Apr 3, 2007)

chron said:


> I think my memory is different. I dont know...
> 
> To edit your own bios and unlock 16 pipes do the following:
> 
> ...



And then reflash bios or not? Can you exlain me how to do that?


----------



## mike307 (Apr 3, 2007)

*ati*



Filip said:


> And then reflash bios or not? Can you exlain me how to do that?



I have a sapphire card and will not unlocked......i have tryayed and not working. so


----------



## Filip (Apr 3, 2007)

OK! How much I can raise voltages of mem and gpu to work stability, and where I can raise voltages?

EDIT: 

But I want to try flash! Can you tell me how? Tnx advance


----------



## chron (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, to flash your bios you'll need to download a flash program.  

Here you go:  http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34

Found this rite on techpowerup's site.  Be sure to follow instructions carefully.  If you have sapphire card, I'd say your chances of unlocking are slim to none.  The cards that unlocked the best were 'HIS' cards.  

If you find that your pipes do not unlock, don't worry about flashign back as having the new bios has no adverse affects on the card.

max safe voltages (given you've got a small 80mm fan over the voltage regulators) should be arround 1.45 - 1.475. 

Good luck


----------



## Filip (Apr 4, 2007)

1. I cant find the right Bios for my card. I have 2.0 memory but I found just with 1.4 memory! Can I flash that bios(1.4ns)? 

2. Where are voltage regulators? I have Zalman vf900-on card, and small blue on memory!

3. 1.45 - 1.475. is max for core!? What are max for mem?

Thanks


----------



## chron (Apr 5, 2007)

Filip said:


> 1. I cant find the right Bios for my card. I have 2.0 memory but I found just with 1.4 memory! Can I flash that bios(1.4ns)?
> 
> 2. Where are voltage regulators? I have Zalman vf900-on card, and small blue on memory!
> 
> ...



you can flash your own bios after you've modified it.  Its the safest route:I think my memory is different. I dont know... 

_To edit your own bios and unlock 16 pipes do the following:

1.) Download HXD Hex editor from here http://mh-nexus.de/HxD.htm#whatsnew 

2.) At line 00000070 find the key "19". Change it to "18"

3.) Save As> "New.rom"

4.) Open new.rom with RaBiT2.0a found at http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/283 
*You will get an error "Bad bios?" > Click yes and continue working on it

5.) Under "features" tab, change voltage to 1.2125

6.) Save As > New.rom > Yes to replace

7.) RE-OPEN new.rom with RaBiT2.0a. Under features tab set voltage to 1.38. You can save the bios and reopen it to apply more voltage but its best to test the bios before adding more juice. 

There you go, anyone with a GTO should be able to follow those steps and get their card working 1t 16 pipes._


----------



## Filip (Apr 6, 2007)

What is the max mem and mem IO voltages? tnx

edit:

Where are voltage regulators?


----------



## mike307 (Apr 14, 2007)

hy guys... i have buyed the TMG AT2..... its a king coller....


----------



## pt (Apr 14, 2007)

mike307 said:


> hy guys... i have buyed the TMG AT2..... its a king coller....



sorry to inform you but thermalright hr-03 plus is the king of coolers 
and the non-plus the prince


----------



## mike307 (Apr 14, 2007)

pt download ICQ ..hurry


----------



## Ripper3 (May 10, 2007)

Seems I'm not the only one to have trouble flashing my card to an XL. Luckily for me, my card has 6 mosfets and likes to overclock. Just a shame that I can't get those extra pipelines, as they'd probably improce performance in RB6:Vegas and STALKER alot more than an overclock...
My card is an ATi X1800GTO (really... not HIS, PowerColor, nothing, it's a generic ATi version...) with an Accelero X2 (awesome cooler, dropped my temps by 10*c and keeps them at 5*c less even with higher voltages).


----------



## chron (May 10, 2007)

yea ATI probably used lazers to lock the pipes.  I wouldn't be surprised if you hit 730 on the core though working with only 12 pipes and all. 

oh and rainbow six vegas runs like crap on the highest end systems so don't worry about it.  They actually run best on quad core CPU's rather than on dual core + 8800 or something.


----------



## Ripper3 (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I can tell RB6 needs higher specs. It runs like crap, even at 1024x768. My X2 4200+ is nothing to sniff at, but still runs like crap.
Actually, the core can likely handle higher speeds.
I've done loads of overclocking with it. It's almost as flexible as my old 6600 (stock cooling, managed 450/700 from 350/600. With cooling, could probably have reached 600/800 stable), but just doesn't seem to like getting its memory over 610 before throwing a hissy fit.

About the laser locking, I always though they just stopped power through the extra pipes, not that they actually killed off the pipes completely. Shame really.

Also, is it just me, or does someone else get random CTDs in most games with the ATi? I doubt it's the card's fault, as I've tried it in Linux, and it ran stable, even with Wine. Currently running NGO optimized Catalyst 7.3 (have tried from Cat 6.4 from the CD to Cat 7.4 at one point in time or another).


----------



## Filip (May 26, 2007)

i have one problem. i edit my bios by your directions (00000070.....19-18), i open it ina rabit and raise voltages and flash it. new voltages are set but ati tool read 12P! where is a problem? there is SS 



Tnx advance!

EDIT: Why I cant edit voltages in ATT after flashing? How can I fixed it? What are stock voltages of this card?


----------



## Filip (May 26, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Filip (May 27, 2007)

Can anybody help me?


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

is your card unlockable?


----------



## Filip (May 27, 2007)

NO. But how I can fixed that I can change voltages in ATT? after  flashing new bios(with new voltages and 16P, only voltages changes, 12P-16p not) I cant change voltages in ATT!


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

att as ati tray tools?
if it's isn't unlockable, why did you flash with a 16 pipe bios?


----------



## Filip (May 27, 2007)

After I flash bios with 12P, bu I still can change voltages in ATI tray tools!


----------



## pt (May 27, 2007)

then ask in ati tray tools forum
this is ati tool forum 
have you tried using it?


----------



## Filip (May 27, 2007)

In ati tool I can! What is stock voltage of gpu(ati tool)?

EDIT:
Is your bios original, if is, can you upload me your bios?


----------



## carrot1401 (Jul 15, 2007)

chron said:


> I think my memory is different. I dont know...
> 
> To edit your own bios and unlock 16 pipes do the following:
> 
> ...



Hi all, um am trying to get some more juice outta my card and so tried the above method, however ATIWinflash is coming up with a 'P/N Mismatch' error. Can someone translate that in english

I've got the connect3D x1800gto and modified the bios I found for it on the tech website.

Any ideas?

P.S If it helps, GB_PIPE_SELECT is 0x27E4


----------



## carrot1401 (Jul 16, 2007)

Right, um tried this and now got nothing, Mike307 pm'ed me on how to do it and I've messed it up, got no signal from it whatsoever, any way to revert back??


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you've got a PCI VGA card, use that so you can get a video signal, and just use your backup BIOS (if you have it), or another working BIOS, and flash it again. Should be the same thing as before really.
Oh, and I think that GB_PIPE_SELECT is the same as I had on my old card, I couldn';t unlock it, and didn't have a problem, card still worked after a flash, BUT, when I got back into Windows, it detected it as a generic X1800, and couldn't find the driver for it (had options for GTO, XL and XT, but none worked properly)


----------



## carrot1401 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK thats good, was thinking of an idea like this, am hoping my mates PC has built in graphics card so I can slot it in there while running his pc to flash it back. What are the chances of the damage being peminent?


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not able to give you a proper answer about permanent damage, but I'd guess it might not cause any permanent damage. Unless voltages on the other BIOS were huge, and killed the core, but I doubt it.


----------



## carrot1401 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> I'm not able to give you a proper answer about permanent damage, but I'd guess it might not cause any permanent damage. Unless voltages on the other BIOS were huge, and killed the core, but I doubt it.



I put it up to 1.225v on core, dunno how large this is, hopefully nothing major


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been up to 1.425V on the stock cooler, and up to 1.5V on my Accelero X2, my card's now working in someone else's PC, and they're a cheap-ass gamer, no complaints raised yet.


----------



## mike307 (Jul 17, 2007)

hy carott y told yu ...if yu got 5 VR dont increase the voltage   ATT YOU OWN RISK


----------



## carrot1401 (Jul 17, 2007)

I've increased the volts up to 1.225 before on stock cause my x1800gto use to overclock to 648/684..


----------

